# dog motivator for training



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

my siberian husky won't really work for treats. Whenever she gets somewhere new she refuses to eat anything, and sometimes even when she's in the house. she was a very shy dog when I first got her but has come out of her shell alot. 
However, lately she has been reverting and hiding again (as well as not playing, and getting grumpy with my other dog )and I think it is because since by bike brakes failed I havn't been Bikejoring, though they still get long walks. She might be stressed because the lack of hard exersice.

But the main thing I want at this point is to find a modivator that she will work for and the only one I really know is treats, which doesn't work. she will sniff it, maybe lick it but refuses all the same. She isn't really into toys. I give her lots of affection but it doesn't seem to modivate her either. What other kinds of modivators are there?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't know too much about it but I found what seems like some good info and links on this yahoo page:
Please help with training a non-food-motivated dog? - Yahoo! Answers

I quit giving Rebel training treats a long time ago. I have this horrible high squealy voice that's specifically for praise, and when i say "Is Rebel a good boy?" in that voice, he just lights up. But i only do it after he's done something for me.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Dogs are like kids. The more fun, interesting or valuable you make something appear the more they believe it is so. I have a squeeky mouse - My boys love it. Why it only ever comes out to train and I hold it and guard it only giving it as a momentary toy. One girl will do back flips for dehydrated beef heart - but only beef heart. She will eat no other beef ever but has decided that these must be special because she must work for a tiny sliver. I treat it like gold and make a huge deal over her earning one. Everyone works for praise. I speak softly and maintain an even tone. When they do something perfect it is all baby talk and high pitched praise - not loud but higher pitched. I have two who hated baths - until I made up their own song with their name repeated over and over again. A bunch of nonsense but they love it and relax to be bathed and groomed. 

Try different things and try making them precious. You will find something that works.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What kind of treats do you use? As Liz said, some dogs are only motivated by just the right thing. Even just the KIND of treat you use could have a dramatic effect.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What kind of treats do you use? As Liz said, some dogs are only motivated by just the right thing. Even just the KIND of treat you use could have a dramatic effect.


True. There were some dogs in my training class who would not do anything for some treats, but everything for another. 

One poor girl had an Afghan hound who was motivated by nothing. And she was getting him ready for conformation classes. I don't know if they ever succeeded.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> True. There were some dogs in my training class who would not do anything for some treats, but everything for another.
> 
> One poor girl had an Afghan hound who was motivated by nothing. And she was getting him ready for conformation classes. I don't know if they ever succeeded.


That's why I love having a food motivated dog. Hahaha


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar is the same way, and not only that but he gets bored easily so while i may hit on somthing spectacular one minute,the next he hates it.
becuase of this im constantly haveing to switch it up and keep things short.

ill use a tenis ball once in awhile,sometimes little squeeker toy,sometimes a cat toy that is a mouse with a micro chip inside that makes real mouse noises,sometimes treats,sometimes new treats,sometimes a game of tug is a reward, sometimes ill sit right down and let him plop into my lap.

sometimes a place is a reward,off lead time can be a reward, a kiddie pool can be a reward.
Cesar knows if he is real good on our walk,he gets to have off lead time
he also knows he will be rearded getting off elad to run if he gives me eye contact and waits for the ok command before running all over the place.
work with what you got,when you got it,when your dog wants it.

if you in the yard on a hot day and you KNOW your dog would LOVE to be getting into a kiddy pool you have or be sprayed with the hose (if they enjoy it) then use it ask for a behavior then reward then do it again soon your dog will catch on.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hate to say this but some of the best treats for my boys have been absolutely horrible ingredients wise. Blaise seldomly accepts treats when he's in a new area or situation, but T-Bones dog treats are usually taken willingly, even from strangers. My Blaise also likes to have "quiet praise". Having a "celebration" can turn him off but being told in a soft, crooning voice that he's a good dog or did a good job while having his ears rubbed, neck/shoulder scratched, has him wagging his tail and eager to do more. The loss of exercise could be "setting her back", I know that Blaise and Scotty are more relaxed after they've had a good run. And Blaise is more relaxed at the dogpark after he's been over the jumps a couple times.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

tricia beaver said:


> But the main thing I want at this point is to find a modivator that she will work for and the only one I really know is treats, which doesn't work. she will sniff it, maybe lick it but refuses all the same. She isn't really into toys. I give her lots of affection but it doesn't seem to modivate her either. What other kinds of modivators are there?


Motivators can be anything your dog will go nuts for. It doesn't have to be food or traditional toys. Susan Garret had two JRT's that had unconventional motivators. One went nuts for a rock.......the other a fly swatter :laugh: Is there anything at all that she will go bonkers for? For instance, I am having a really hard time getting agility start line stays from Ari........if I do the regular training with treats to reinforce the stay.....I get the poopy face. So I've upped the reward by training with something he loses his mind over....a soft frisbee. So high motivating object, and going back to baby steps, I'm slowly teaching him some self control.

Good luck! I hope she has something you can use to motivate her. Think outside the box and observe her to see what really turns her on.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree you should try experimenting with different treats. Its possible she won't be motivated by any, but it's possible there are things out there she really loves. Tucker's favorites are Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw (they sell treats but the actual food is cheaper so I just would buy that and cut it into treats) and string cheese. I also use a lot of left over meat from dinner, just cut them up into treats and keep in little baggies. Also for some dogs they like if you toss the treats so they get to chase them.

Also for toys, how are you trying to play? Not everyone loves tug, not everyone loves fetch. You might try a cat toy, my dog LOVES playing with cat toys. He's small so the toy isn't as easily destroyed, but I bet if you use a a cat charmer (long piece of fleece on a pole) she wouldn't kill it too fast, just don't let her go to town on it. I also use Da Bird toy but that's easier to destroy. They are basically little flirt poles, with a cat charmer you could tie a small toy on the end if you wanted.

Anything your dog likes can be a reward. Getting to go outside, you running around so she can chase you (my dog loves when I run away from him), rough housing, going for a walk, being let up on the couch or bed, whatever. The trouble with those rewards is that they are not practical for a training session where you want to be able to give rewards quickly over and over again, they are better for practicing behaviors the dog already knows. That's why treats and toys are usually used, they can be delivered quickly.


Refusing to take treats in public likely has nothing to do with not liking treats, it's a sign of stress. Dogs don't usually eat when they're scared. Her behavior in the house, hiding, not playing, being snarky, all sound like stress and nervousness as well. I would try really hard to get her feeling safe and relaxed in the house again. Find other ways to exercise her, get her on a regular schedule, perhaps a daily massage (in my house these are known as tick checks lol) and maybe try some of those pheromone plug ins that are supposed to relax dogs.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you get your brakes fixed on your bike? You can do it yourself a lot more cheaply though. Thats what I finally did when I nearly t-boned a car at the stop sign up the road.

Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Cycling Gear: Bike Discounts & Deals from Nashbar 

This is one place that has really good prices on bike parts.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I got another not-so new-used bike and should be able to bikejore again soon so things can get back to normal. 

She kinds likes the cat mice with the sound chips, however she keeps killing the chips somehow. and they lose all their value when they don't squeak. but she LOVES her modified Chase-it. I put a working cat mouse on the end and she follows it for a long time. diferent treats don't really appeal to her either.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

What about one of those reward tugs from cleanrun.com with actual rabbit fur or sheep hide? maybe make her a flirt pole with one of those bungee toys so she can tug on her terms. That would be a nice outlet for her natural prey drive.

Scout wouldn't take treats when I first took her in either. Our first couple private lessons, we had to get really really creative with treats. Finally it was stinky gross bologna lunch meat that did it. Even now if we're in an area where stuff is going on that puts her over her stress threshold, she'll shut down and not accept treats. It would take something like dehydrated tripe, which I do not have lol.

I would suggest making sure your daily schedule gets back on track as far as being predictable. Having a set schedule is a pretty big deal to dogs. Obviously she sees the running as her "job" as well as the fact that its just plain good for her and helps get rid of a lot of those stress hormones through exercise. Which is good because thats pretty easy to fullfill once you get your bike fixed.

You might look into some CU and BAT training. I've found those extremely helpful with fearful dogs, and actually even just young dogs that are full of themselves and etc. as well. I've used it a LOT with Scout.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

have you tried praising and petting?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

What is CU and BAT training? An adopted BC in my puppy's agility class is too stressed to take food...maybe this would help him. TIA.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

My girly Teaghan is an example of this. -Hot Dogs=meh, steak=okay, beef tongue-okay, cheese-let's not even go there, zuke's mini naturals-she spit it out.
However, for training she really likes:
-Smoked Elk Heart
-Nuked Chicken with a little garlic
-Homemade treats with canned salmon, eggs, cheese and wheat flour.

I made some bison treats with 1 lb ground bison, eggs and flour, I thought that these would be great training treats for Teaghan, but she will eat them, but not super eagerly.
I decided to dehydrate them and keep them in a cookie jar by my back door for rewards when the dogs come running in when I call them. They work well for this.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What kind of treats do you use? As Liz said, some dogs are only motivated by just the right thing. Even just the KIND of treat you use could have a dramatic effect.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have alot of money at the moment, so the treats I have are pretty cheap. I don't remember what they're called, just form 4 dollar cheap treats from Target ( ya i know they soooooo suck but its all i can afford right now.) I have been running her with my new bike and she is starting to get back to her old self, though she still refuses to eat in the morning >.< she eats willingly at night, after a 3 mile run. she's starting to stop hiding and not being so grumpy as well.
I have been just praise and pets, she does seem to respond to it well.


----------

